# **** Need a Taller Fence ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Got out to the mill this morn'in and caught these worthless vermin sneak'in out of the north end hay field. The grass is just start'in to come on, and they are mow'in it back down. There were around 90 of them move'in across the range towards the timber. Guess I need a taller fence--- or maybe I can get a bunny cop to stand guard at night.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Wow that’s a great picture but I know they can make a big mess for you to fix


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for sharing Cat---------beautiful pic's of your cattle LOL----They sure can cause lots of crop and fence damage for sure. No meat shortage for you that's for sure* :biggrin: *Have a good week Cat*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Green New Deal for them.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

SBD

shoot

barbecue

digest


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You forgot 
C L

Call
Lawyer

Great pictures cat !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lots of sausage running around there.


----------

